# Raised Panel End Grain Question.



## AlanSweet (Apr 28, 2010)

I am looking for a really good formula for finishing the end grain in a raised panel.
I have tried shellac washes; (Sealcoat w Alcohol 1/2 & 1/2) and straight Sealcoat (single coat w scrubb sand, no sand, multiple coats). I have tried sanding the end grain with higher grit than the panel surface (if I stopped at 220 for the panel I have done the end grain 320 and 400). It is a real pain to sand the riser portion of the panel if it is something other than straight bevel.

In all these case I have not been satisfied with the stain match I am getting between the panel surface and the end grain portion. The long grain comes out fine.

So, does anyone have any suggestions. This becomes particularly evident with darker stains red mahogany, medium and dark walnut, chestnut, ...

Any help will be appreciated.

Thank you
Alan


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm having a hard time understanding your question..raised panel ends are hidden in the frame. Why worry about end grain color match with side grain color? I must totally misunderstnd..can you elaborate?


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I was out in my yard, and finally understood your question. I took you very literally this morning. end grain, at skinny end of the panel and side grain on the skinny part too. Jeepers, get it in gear GT...Ok my best suggestion is if you must stain your project, use the new gel stains. On side grain of the slope part of the panel where a table saw/router bit ran..you can get the color you want. then your ends that have the end grain, you can put the gel on & wipe off..put gel on & wipe off..when you get the color match you want, you just stop. Sorry, I was not thinking well at 4 am


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Alan

If I am reading you correctly, you are getting a darker finish on the end grain. The end grain will absorb more stain than the surface because of the loose grains on the end. 

As I build projects and find I have end grain showing, I have resided myself to the fact that it will be a little darker. I have finished a project with a 50/50 mix of water based urethane then used a gel stain over it allowing it to dry as I wiped it off. Then finished with urethane. This just created me a lot of work and since then I accept what ever the end grain looks like. To me it is natural, the way it is suppose to look.

This likely is as clear as mud, and I hope what you were asking.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

1) sand the "end grain" at least one grit higher
2) seal it a with a spit coat of shellac first
3) try gel stains

On the topic of gel stains, I've been experimenting with the ones from General Finishes. One trick I've had some success with first is to lay down one or two coats of the satin topcoat then sand it back a bit. Then I can apply the gel stain over top. It bonds fine and will have a uniform surface density so you can really control the color. 

Ultimately I'll be doing this on some large bookcases of cherry where I had to mix heartwood, a little (too much but stock availability was an issue) sapwood and cherry veneer plywood. I want to it match reasonably well.

One final option that just became available and I haven't had a chance to try is Charles Neil has a stain & dye conditioner that is supposed to really help with these sort of problems.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have used Minwax wood conditioner on end grain with good results. Just make sure you match the conditioner to the stain - oil for oil based, water for water based. You must also apply the stain within a certain time period after conditioning.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I use the minwax pre-stain conditioner for blotch prone woods such as cherry but I do not follow instructions. I use a foam brush & soak well & let dry on it's own overnight. Have had less blotching than following instructions on product. I use thinned out sanding sealer on end grain for raised panels before stain & it seems to even out color. Practice on scrap before trying on finished product & keep written log of steps so you can repeat results.


----------

